# Flash GUI JAVA Background



## JAVAn00b (4. Mai 2007)

Hall zusammen,

da die Benutzerobeflächen von JAVA ziemlich öde sind würde ich ganz gerne eien Flash Oberfläche haben. Diese Flash Oberfläche würde mit Flex gemacht werden, also in AS 3.0. Ich würde nur die Oberfläche in Flex machen und die Algorithmen in JAVA.

Mein frage ist, ist es möglich mit einer SWF Datei auf eine JAVA JAR Datei oder Klassen zuzugreifen und es auszuführen und Parameter zu übergeben? Meinet wegen können die Parameter extern gelagert werden (XML, TXT, o.ä).

Gruß


----------



## Wildcard (4. Mai 2007)

Was heißt öde?
Java kann alles was Flash kann und mehr. Für einige Dinge ist lediglich mehr Handarbeit nötig.
Es gibt ein Java Projekt das sehr in Richtung Flash geht, der Name ist mir aber entfallen.


----------



## Gast (5. Mai 2007)

java serverseitig und flash auf der clientseite wäre z.B. ohne probs möglich


----------



## Wildcard (5. Mai 2007)

Mit Dank an AlArenal:
http://www.alexander-langer.de/?p=225


----------



## JAVAn00b (5. Mai 2007)

2. Wildcard
Ja diese Handarbeit kostet Zeit und Zeit kostet Geld.

3. Gast
ich ,möchte eine anwendung.


----------



## AlArenal (5. Mai 2007)

JAVAn00b hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ja diese Handarbeit kostet Zeit und Zeit kostet Geld.



N00bs kosten Zeit und damit Geld...



> ich ,möchte eine anwendung.



Und du willst Programmierer sein. Lass Nick Knatterton 1 und 1 zusammenzählen und schon könnte man auf die Idee kommen, dass ein Progger sich selbst ne Anwendung stricken könnte. 

BTW: Wir haben Namen. Das sind die komischen Dinger links oben neben unseren Posts.


----------



## JAVAn00b (5. Mai 2007)

@AlArenal

Wenn du meine Frage nicht beantworten kannst dann brauchst du ja auch nicht posten .

Es ist einfach wichtig.


----------



## AlArenal (5. Mai 2007)

Vielen Dank für den Hinweis, ich ziehe es aber vor dich noch ein wenig zu ärgern.


----------



## Tobias (5. Mai 2007)

Gehört die Frage, ob du aus einer SWF eine JAR antelefonieren kannst, nicht in ein Flash-Forum??

Aus meiner Erfahrung als Webentwickler heraus kann ich aber sagen, das zumindest der Aufruf von URLs und das Einlesen von von dort zurückgeliefertem Output problemlos möglich ist. Bin kein Flasher, meine aber, der Befehl sei getURL() oder so gewesen. Wir haben das mal benutzt, um eine Flashanwendung an diverse Webservices anzubinden. Keine Ahnung inwieweit das auch rein clientseitig geht...

mpG
Tobias


----------



## AlArenal (5. Mai 2007)

Adobe wird den Teufel tun und das JRE ins Flash-Plugin einbinden und andersrum verfolgt auch Sun keinen Plan einen proprietären Flash-Player samt Bridge in Java zu gießen.

Von daher kann man dir angenehme Träume wünsche, aber im Wachzustand wirst du beides nicht zusammen in einer Anwendung vorfinden.

Stellt sich nur die Frage wozu man noch Java in derselben Anwendung braucht, wenn man das UI eh schon komplett in Flash/AS macht. Wenn mal wieder alles zu einfach ist, kann man  es sich auch unnötig schwer machen...


----------



## NTB (5. Mai 2007)

Man kann definitiv mit Flah Webservices ansprechen... ob der Webservice dann lokal läuft oder nicht, kann der Anwendung ja egal sein.
Also könntest Du Dir ein superschicke Flashoberfläche mit richtig geilen Effekten und so bauen...
...und damit einen Webservice ansprechen.

Geht super! Allerdings wirst Du das mit dem Webservice bestimmt nicht hinbekommen. Ich fürchte, Du wirst irgendwann doch einsehen, dass "supergeil", "schnell", "reich" und "keine Arbeit" irgendwie nicht in einem Satz zusammenpassen.


Um noch einen ernsthaften Tip zu geben: Ich bin ja dicker Fan von SWT. Damit kann man richtig Schnike Sachen machen. Eclipse und Azureus sind z.B. in SWT geschrieben.


----------



## Wildcard (5. Mai 2007)

NTB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Um noch einen ernsthaften Tip zu geben: Ich bin ja dicker Fan von SWT. Damit kann man richtig Schnike Sachen machen. Eclipse und Azureus sind z.B. in SWT geschrieben.


SWT ist nur interessant wenn man echt native Widgets will.
Da er ja nur nach Flash fragt um nicht-standard Klicki-Bunti zu erstellen ist SWT definitiv daneben da es die Flexibilität von Swing vermissen lässt.


----------



## JAVAn00b (6. Mai 2007)

Also geht es nicht oder was?

Also mit einer SWF Datei JAVA JAR Dateien ansprechen und Parameter übergeben?

Schade eigentlich... okay dann frag ich mal im Flashforum weiter


----------

